

The Mandelbrot Monk - rfreytag
http://classes.yale.edu/fractals/mandelset/mandelmonk/mandelmonk.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Sadly fake: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udo_of_Aachen>

------
RBerenguel
It was an interesting read until I found the publishing date in the footer...

~~~
rwmj
Also from Wikipedia:
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Udo_of_Aachen>

